# routenplaner1.com



## coluche (6 Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 
nach langer Abwesenheit bin ich mal wieder hier 
Nämlich hat es jetzt einen Kollegen von mir erwischt.

Und zwar mit http://www.routenplaner1.com/
Auf diese Seite sollte hier auch mal aufmerksam gemacht werden.
Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich dazu einen neuen thread eröffne.

Er hat gestern mit seiner Anwältin telefoniert und ihr die Sache geschildert. Da ich nicht weit entfernt sitze, wurde ich (als frühere Geschädigter von einer Abo-Falle) hellhörig.

Wenn man bei dieser Seite auf "route berechnen" klickt, auch ohne vorher die Start- und Zieladresse einzugeben, landet man auf einem Anmeldeformular. Und da steht unten in kleingedruckt der Preis für ein 2 Jahresabo, siehe Bild. Allerdings nicht einfach zu erkennen für jemanden, der schnell mal seine Route berechnen lassen will. Jedoch muss man nicht runterscrollen oder extra in die AGB´s schauen. 

Seine Anwältin hat ihm gesagt, normalerweise sei das arglistige Täuschung, aber in dem Fall würde es schwierig werden, weil der Preis schon zu sehen sei. Natürlich ist die Widerrufsfrist schon abgelaufen, denn bis die Rechnung kam hat er nicht gewusst in was er sich eingelassen hat.

Ich habe ihm gesagt, daß ich mal eine Sendung gesehen habe (Fass ohne Boden oder ähnlich), da wurde dieses Thema behandelt und da hat ein Experte (keine Ahnung, Anwalt, Richter...) gesagt, daß auch wenn der Preis auf der Anmeldeseite sichtbar steht, unten oder seitlich und kleingedruckt ist nicht ausreichend und damit haben die keinen Anspruch. Sprich vor Gericht keine Chance.

Gerade eben höre ich daß er schon überwiesen hat. Er dachte er kann es zurückbuchen lassen, aber die Kollegen haben ihm gesagt, daß das nicht geht. Er wird es trotzdem probieren.

Sackelzement! haben die wieder einen gekriegt... obwohl er alles andere ist als Jemand, dem man auf die Füße treten kann.


----------



## coluche (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: routenplaner1.com*

ich vergaß...
hier das Bild


----------



## webwatcher (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: routenplaner1.com*



coluche schrieb:


> Und zwar mit Routenplaner, Routenplanung
> Auf diese Seite sollte hier auch mal aufmerksam gemacht werden.
> Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich dazu einen neuen thread eröffne.


ist ok. Ist beim Nachbarforum antispam auch schon aufgeschlagen
Rechnung von Routenplaner1 - Antispam e.V.

Das Layout ähnelt sehr stark der  bekannten Nutzlosseite routenplaner.com und 
ist nichts weiter als ein billiger(teurer)   Nachahmer. 
Die Namen der Betreiber sind Schall und  Rauch. Manche bekannt, manche Nachzügler in der Nutzlosbranche.

Es gelten für diese Seite genau wie für alle andern Nutzlosseiten, die in diesem Forenteil diskutiert werden, die allgemeingültigen Ratschläge.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/


----------

